# Lake Charlevoix Bass Fishing Labor Day Week.



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I made the venture up from Ohio to Lake Charlevoix in upper Michigan. What a massive lake! I had absolutely no information on the lake before going there. It was a short vacation trip with my wife. The reason for the video is I wanted to put something out there for others that may want to visit the area. It will show you a couple of the southern towns on the lake and will even show you a place you can catch fish from shore. Besides my wife freezing in the back of the boat Labor Day week. It was a great time. See my approach in a half days worth of fishing time. Beautiful area. If nothing else, hopefully it takes everyone's mind off winter coming. Tight lines


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Sweet. thinking of going there or torch lake area next july with family.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

kingfisher42 said:


> Sweet. thinking of going there or torch lake area next july with family.


It's so beautiful that area you can't go wrong. My wife loves to go up there and I don't mind just walking around the towns and piers. We both enjoy the beauty. Nice people and a clean area. We stayed in Traverse City a couple years and this year it was Boyne City. Loved them both.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

West bay and East bay of Grand Traverse bay offer unreal bass fishing. Of course those bodies of water offer a different element of water safety. But I’m sure lake charlevoix, with its size, can be an issue too. Great video. Been going to that area for 20 years. Never gets old


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

GalionLex said:


> West bay and East bay of Grand Traverse bay offer unreal bass fishing. Of course those bodies of water offer a different element of water safety. But I’m sure lake charlevoix, with its size, can be an issue too. Great video. Been going to that area for 20 years. Never gets old


I've fished Grand Traverse Bay once, but it was mid May and the water temperature was still at 38 degrees. Caught a few, but nothing note worthy. I need to hit it later when that water warms up a little. Green Lake and Leelanau are two others that I really like in that Traverse City area. Skegemog is good too.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

bigbass201 said:


> I've fished Grand Traverse Bay once, but it was mid May and the water temperature was still at 38 degrees. Caught a few, but nothing note worthy. I need to hit it later when that water warms up a little. Green Lake and Leelanau are two others that I really like in that Traverse City area. Skegemog is good too.


I have great friends with a cottage on lake leelanau. We use to catch a bunch of walleye and smallmouth on LL. I now have a bigger boat and love to chase the kings out of Leland and the bays. If you get out on the bays the next time chasing bass take the time and grab a couple of jigging spoons and give the lake trout a shot. It is really fun jigging for lakers. A spinning rod / reel with braid and you are good to go.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

GalionLex said:


> I have great friends with a cottage on lake leelanau. We use to catch a bunch of walleye and smallmouth on LL. I now have a bigger boat and love to chase the kings out of Leland and the bays. If you get out on the bays the next time chasing bass take the time and grab a couple of jigging spoons and give the lake trout a shot. It is really fun jigging for lakers. A spinning rod / reel with braid and you are good to go.


I may have to do that. I've never tried it before. I loved going over there by Fish Town. It was cool watching the salmon by the falls.


----------

